# Mil-Kay



## E (Oct 23, 2008)

Greetings ACL amigos,

 I found an oddball ACL soda last week (no pics, sorry):  "Invigorating Mil-Kay, A Vitamin B12 Beverage, Mil-Kay Bottling Works St. Louis, Mo."  Blue & white lettering, with windmill like decoration - looks to be late 30's to late 40's vintage.   

 Never seen one of these in these parts - but probably common elsewhere.  Cool-looking bottle, anybody got any scoop on it?

 Thanx in advance, E


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah it was a flavor line out of St. Louis Mo. They bottled it in Knoxville, TN, Johnson City, TN, and Marion, VA just off the top of my head. The best known version is the Mil-Kay Orange, although there is a Lemon as well.

 The era that this brand was popular was the late 1940's and 1950's. I have never seen a bottle newer than the 50's.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 23, 2008)

Mil-kays from Marion, va 







 The left one is the older of the two.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 23, 2008)

back sides.


----------



## Alek77 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice bottles! Is the orange just the color or is the liquid still there?


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 23, 2008)

The Orange is the color of the liquid. Mil-Kays with the city are not real common or at least the West Tenn ones are not. The St Louis ones are dirt common here. I always thought the were a neat colorful bottle. BOB


----------



## T D (Oct 23, 2008)

You see variations of the blue one all the time, rarely see the orange (black label)  I picked this rough black label up at the Smyrna, Ga. show a few weeks ago...


----------



## T D (Oct 23, 2008)

crap, forgot again...


----------



## T D (Oct 23, 2008)

close up


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  Alek77
> 
> Nice bottles! Is the orange just the color or is the liquid still there?


 
 No I just used the orange soda to make the acl look better.

 Those black and white ones are difficult to find; however, being a local bottler collector none of those were used in my area to the best of my knowledge.What's the date on that thing?


----------



## T D (Oct 24, 2008)

The bottom has the script duraglas and the date code is 5, so I'm assuming 1945..


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds about right. It's certainly older than my oldest which is a 1948 Tri-City Beverages.


----------



## madman (Oct 26, 2008)

woops i posted it under your new to the collection morb  blue and white phosphate mike


----------



## E (Oct 27, 2008)

That looks much like the one I found, except where these bottles have the "Just Say" mine has a drawing of a windmill.

 "Orange Phospate, Mil-Kay":  boy, that sounds real yummy.  Having fun going over all the local dumps that were ravaged in the 1970s/1980s = we didn't keep the ACLs back then, and I'm lucky enough to be the first to return to many areas.  Finding some cool-looking ACL sodas and believe it or not a few beers as well, I'll keep pick'n 'em up - but I ain't got clue what I'm doing with these things.  

 Thanx, E


----------



## kanudigit? (Oct 31, 2008)

You need help? I'm booooooooooored.


----------

